# Zoids anyone?



## HaTcH (Jun 27, 2007)

Zoids was pretty much my first and biggest anime obsession ever. Anyone else watch it/have an opinion on it?


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 27, 2007)

I really like Zoids.  It's one of the few major chain animes that I could continually watch episodes and not get sick of.  It's also one of the very few cartoons that I'm cool with kids (mainly my little cousins) watching as it doesn't scream "BUY CARDS!" or "BUY THIS VIDEOGAME!"  or have any real bad anti-kid content.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Jun 27, 2007)

F**K YES

I bought the whole anime series off of Amazon (the original, because Chaotic Century is shite). I have Liger Zero, Zabre Tiger, and Gunsniper models on my computer desk. I spent the better part of middle school wasting my time watching recorded episodes from Cartoon Network.


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome. I've got all the English DVDs... Got them as they were released.

Tons of models ensued.. I've also got the Kotobukiya Shield Liger and the Command Wolf should be here within a week or so.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jun 28, 2007)

Giant animalistic robots fighting each other. 

I should have liked it. And yet I don't.Hmmm


----------



## HaTcH (Jun 28, 2007)

You could always poke my rule #34 of zoids... 

XD

But yes, giant robot slashy cats. What could be more better in an anime?


----------



## Rhainor (Jun 29, 2007)

capthavoc123 said:
			
		

> F**K YES
> 
> I bought the whole anime series off of Amazon (the original, because Chaotic Century is shite). I have Liger Zero, Zabre Tiger, and Gunsniper models on my computer desk. I spent the better part of middle school wasting my time watching recorded episodes from Cartoon Network.



Actually, Chaotic Century *is* the original.  It was made first, and comes first in the timeline.  Zoids Zero came later (although it was the first one shown in the US), and the abomination that is Zoids Fuzors came last.


----------



## Project_X (Jun 29, 2007)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Zoids was pretty much my first and biggest anime obsession ever. Anyone else watch it/have an opinion on it?



I used to love that show. My parents won't let me download it!!!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 29, 2007)

Zoids was a cool anime! I loved to watch it! ^^


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, watched it for as long as they aired it here in the US... liked it enough, I couldn't help wishing for a "Zoid" of my own, to get around in.Â Â Of course, I'd have ended up taking over at least two lanes of freeway, and probably would have scrapped under overpasses (if I didn't have to leap over them), but it would have been neat.Â Â And much better than an SUV, out in the boonies....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SeabeastRivin (Jul 5, 2007)

Heh, I think Berserk Fury in New Century Zero is what first got me to like it, but Chaotic Century was absolutely awesome.  One of my favorite anime.  I saw all of Chaotic Century and most of New Century Zero, but I never got to see Fuzors...I need to find it someday.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 5, 2007)

I remember seeing that horrible series with the blonde guy in that "zoids tournament" thing, and then I saw the one with fiona and asked myself why the foremost mentioned one even existed.

For some reason I was just enamored with fiona, and it was'nt until I discovered aerisdies that I could get over it


----------

